# Bolens Hydro for pulling?



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

This was touched on a little in the "pulling tractor" forum, but figure I would ask here also. May have a chance to pick up a old Bolens 15something.[I though he said 1525, but could be wrong. Hydro 14hp Kohler] I have been looking for a tough tractor to maybe turn in to a puller. Any idea if this would work? Any weekness in the hydro tranny on these units? It does have the big knob on the axle to lock it, you think that would hold up to pulling abuse? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul
Not really sure which tractor it is. Is the kohler a transplant?

It sounds like a tubeframe since it has the locking knob on a hydro. The 1225 and 1256 were wisconsin powered 12 hp hydros. The 1257 was a tecumseh HH120 hydro and the 1556 was a tecumseh HH150 hydro.

I've never had a hydro tubeframe but aguysmiley has a 1225 so he could answer better. Altough when he mentioned building a puller he was leaning toward the 6 spd 1050 that he has.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Dont know to much about it. I will see if he has anymore info. Did they all have shaft driven mower decks? He said this was one thing it needed, part of the shaft is gone.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul
All tube frames and large frames have shaft driven attachments.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

see I learn something new everyday Thanks.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Ingersoll,

If that tractor you are looking at is a tube-frame, then I'd bet it's a 1225. What color is it? 


Sixchows, 

I haven't got all my parts yet for my 1225, so I don't know how much of a puller it is. It sounds like most of them have come in now. I'm going to find out in the morning.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ken
Was that the shaft for the governor that was bent? Seems like a long time coming? When/where did you order it? Has it been that long or does it just seem like it?


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

That's been about a month and a half now. I had ordered some carb parts for the 850, the governor shaft and all the parts needed for the 1225. 

I went through a local farm and lawn place. They've done a real good job for me in the past. I'm not blaming this on them, evidentally they had some trouble finding the Wisconsin parts. 

I had contacted Bolensman just recently and got him started looking. I'll have to see if my local guys missed anything and then get back with him.

I had to go back and check on that though. It sure felt more like six months at least.


----------

